

Reprimanded by Mom after a Bad Review in the New York Times: Back to Basics - smalter
http://thepopchef.blogspot.com/2010/10/ma-dukes-responds-to-sifton-review.html

======
smalter
This is the referenced review by the Times:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/13/dining/13rest.html>

